# Credit Card Payment for PR-FSW App



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone else used this method to pay or known anyone else who has? It was only introduced by CIC last month, but I decided to use it since obtaining foreign certified bank drafts in the US is like trying to squeeze blood out of a rock.

I've been really paranoid about my bank will reject the charge due a) to its size and b) the fact that it's a foreign transaction.

I'm assuming this is a common problem for CIO - I wonder what their policy is on notifying card holders, re-trying cards, or accepting alternate payment methods if the card is declined without having to re-submit the application in its entirety? Alas, CIO has no contact details other than the Sydney physical address so I've just been calling my card company every day to notify them of a large international charge coming through.

I guess I just need to learn patience...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> Has anyone else used this method to pay or known anyone else who has? It was only introduced by CIC last month, but I decided to use it since obtaining foreign certified bank drafts in the US is like trying to squeeze blood out of a rock.
> 
> I've been really paranoid about my bank will reject the charge due a) to its size and b) the fact that it's a foreign transaction.
> 
> ...


There's only one valid reason for your credit card company to refuse the transaction and that is if there is an insufficient allowance on your card. Calling your card company is a good idea if only to allay your fears. I'm sure the CIC would not introduce the programme should it consider it a risky venture.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> There's only one valid reason for your credit card company to refuse the transaction and that is if there is an insufficient allowance on your card. Calling your card company is a good idea if only to allay your fears. I'm sure the CIC would not introduce the programme should it consider it a risky venture.


This is an oversimplification. Just about all banks have complex software analyzing transactions these days to find 'unusual activity' to identify and mitigate fraud. It's happened to me many times over the years in my travels. I get 'early warning' fraud holds placed on CC accounts all the time and have to call the bank to get the card working again. It's an automated thing. It has nothing to do with available credit.


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi , Unless payment is honored by bank you will not get any intimation, what if payment is rejected by bank as request is submitted from foreign country, better call you credit card department and give standing instruction to accept and honor payment of CAD $ amount.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I already checked with them.
So far there is no request for charge as they say.
I think I made a mistake. I should have prepared dd.

Let us see what happens.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already checked with them.
> So far there is no request for charge as they say.
> ...



When did u submit your application? They are charging cards for 9th-12 may these days. you need to wait patiently if your appln was received post this date.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

My application was received on 8th by Mike and still not charged 

Regards,
Ash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> My application was received on 8th by Mike and still not charged
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


Mate as replied in the other thread, since you have missed putting your signature on the credit card payment form which is a big mistake, better plan to take corrective action by sending in your new application.

Apart from all the copies of the forms and documents sent previously that you would have already, original WES report and IELTS should be required. It is important that you save time by focusing your energies on arranging for these asap. Life does throw up such things at times and there is not much you can do on what has happened in the past. Stay positive and put your best effort for next application. 
Best of Luck!


----------

